# Question about working with custom names/letters with rhinestones



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, I am s..l...o....w...l....y figuring out this rhinestone template stuff. 

I was wanting to ask those of you who have been doing this how you handle custom names.

I am getting ready to make several items each with a different name in rhinestones. Is it better to make a template for each name....molly, allison, rachel, etc. so that they are all lined up nicely and easier to press? Or should I make a template with each letter in this font and piece them together when heat pressing? One way sounds easier, but it wastes the stone stencil material. 

Which way do you all do it? I think much of my work is going to be custom names, so I need to figure out the best way to do this.

Thanks! (And this does get easier, right?)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Absolutely does get easier...I know doing the name takes a bit more vinyl, but doing the names...not the letters save time doesn't it...? Isn't time money? but I am lazy and doing the names is much easier. Doing just the letters assumes that ALL names you will do will want the same font., size...etc.and I don't find that to be true


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh thanks, Charles. That makes perfect sense. And I always like an answer that helps me save time and effort, because I am quite lazy myself. 

You are always very helpful.


----------

